# Best way to care for my hedgie while he's quilling?



## BlottoGoggles (Apr 13, 2014)

He was born the 15 of February and I've been finding tiny quills in his cage. I was wondering all the best things to do for the little guy while he goes through this. Like dos or dont's


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

DO handle him. He still needs his daily cuddle. ^-^
DO try to give him an oatmeal bath. Tame some non instant oatmeal and put it in a sock and swish it around in some water then squeeze the sock over the bath water. I know it sounds gross but it helps.
DO put a drop of olive oil in the rinsing stage of bath time. This will help moisturizer his skin to help relieve dryness. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
DONT irritate his quills. 
DONT leave him alone. This is a hard time in his life, and he needs you now. 



Sorry these were just off the top of my head.  





-Nikki


----------



## BlottoGoggles (Apr 13, 2014)

Nikkinak44 said:


> DO handle him. He still needs his daily cuddle. ^-^
> DO try to give him an oatmeal bath. Tame some non instant oatmeal and put it in a sock and swish it around in some water then squeeze the sock over the bath water. I know it sounds gross but it helps.
> DO put a drop of olive oil in the rinsing stage of bath time. This will help moisturizer his skin to help relieve dryness.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Thank you! You seem to know a lot hedgies  another question: everyday he's been fine sleeping in his blanket on top of my belly. But today he won't sleep on me  any reason as to why he's acting like this?


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

When hedgehogs are quilling they can get feisty and grumpy. Their attitude changes and they don't like attention that much. But just wait it out and treat him normally and soon he should be back to his normal self. Good luck!


----------



## BlottoGoggles (Apr 13, 2014)

Nikkinak44 said:


> When hedgehogs are quilling they can get feisty and grumpy. Their attitude changes and they don't like attention that much. But just wait it out and treat him normally and soon he should be back to his normal self. Good luck!


Thank you so much again  just gave him a oatmeal bath.


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds like fun! Good luck!


----------

